# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

*ثانياً: شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان*​ *تابع المعنى الأول للإيمان: الثقـــــــــة *Παρρησίαν
* [أ] الإيمان بالله ثقة شديدة في محبته
[ب] من هو عدو الإيمان الأول
*(للرجوع للجزء الأول من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا) (للرجوع للجزء الثاني من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا)
​ 

*[FONT=&quot]أ- الإيمان بالله هوَّ ثقة شديدة بمحبته :*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بلا أدنى شك، أن الفواجع التي تُصيب الإنسان والمصائب التي تلُّم به تبقى أحداثاً لا يُمكنه كإنسان إلا أن يشعر بمرارتها وقسوتها. ولكنه يؤمن إن الله الذي هو معه أعظم منها، [ ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر آمين ] (متى 28: 20)، وإن محبة الله لهُ أقوى من الموت نفسه وأقوى من كل ما يمكن أن يحدث لهُ: [ بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به ] (1يوحنا 4: 9)
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً بالنسبة للخطية والفجور، فإزاءهِ يفقد الإنسان سلامه وإنسانيته فيُهان عند ذاته ويخجل ويخشى مواجهة الله [ [FONT=&quot]واختبأ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] آدم لأنه علم إنه.. عُريان.. فقال الله: آدم أين أنت ][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 3)؛ ولكن بالإيمان وبجراءة الثقة في محبة الله، يتقدم الإنسان واثقاً في الله بره الخاص: [ لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن برّ الله فيه ] (2كورنثوس 5: 21)، [ برّ الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون ] (رومية 3: 22)؛ فيتوب ويعترف بخطيئته أمام الله كابن حقيقي في الابن الوحيد، فتنسكب قوة غفران في قلبك مع غسل بدم ابن الله الحي: [ ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9)، [ أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ] (1يوحنا 1: 7)
[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين: [FONT=&quot][ "يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بالأيادي، هللوا بصوت الحمد" (مزمور47: 1). ذلك لأن المخلّص قد أَعدَّ لنا طريقاً جديداً للخلاص لم يطأه القدماء. فالناموس الذي رسمه موسى الكلي الحكمة كان لاستنكار الخطية وإدانة التعديات: ولكنه لم يبرر أحد على الإطلاق. وها الفائق الحكمة بولس الرسول يكتب قائلاً: "من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة " (عبرانيين 10: 28)، ولكن ربنا يسوع المسيح بعد أن أزال لعنة الناموس وأكد على عجز وعدم فاعلية الوصية التي تُدين، صار رئيس كهنتنا الأعظم حسب قول المغبوط بولس (عبرانيين 6: 20) لأنه صار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يُبرر الفاجر بالإيمان ويُطلق أسرى الخطية أحراراً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهذا ما قد سبق وأعلنه لنا على فم أحد أنبيائه القديسين: " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في تلك الأيام وفي ذلك الزمان يقول الرب: يُطلب إثم إسرائيل فلا يكون، وخطية يهوذا فلا توجد، لأني أغفرّ لمن أُبقيه." (إر50: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أما تحقيق هذا الوعد فقد صار لنا عند تجسده، كما تؤكد لنا الأناجيل المقدسة ذلك. فعندما دعاه أحد الفريسيين، ولكونه ودوداً ومُحباً للإنسان "ومُريد أن كل الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبلون" (1تيموثاوس 2: 4) لبَّى رغبة الداعي وحقق لهُ أُمنيته.[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وإذ دخل إلى عنده واتكأ على مائدته، للوقت دخلت امرأة تلطخت حياتها بالعيوب المُشينة: وكمن أفاق بصعوبة من الخمرّ والسُّكر، هكذا بدأت هيَّ تحس بتعدياتها وقدمت توسلاتها إلى المسيح كقادر على تطهيرها وتخليصها من كل عيبها وتحريرها من كل خطاياها السابقة " كصفوح عن الآثام وغير ذاكر الخطايا " (عبرانيين 8: 12). وإذ تجرأت على الاقتراب إليه، [FONT=&quot]غسلت رجليه بدموعها ومسحتهما بشعرّ رأسها ثم أيضاً دهنتهما بالطيب. وهكذا نجد أن امرأة كانت من قبل خاطئة ومنغمسة في الخطية، لا تخفق في أن تجد سبيل الخلاص؛ لأنها لجأت لمن يعرف كيف يُخلِّص، ولهُ القدرة أن يرفع من أعماق النجاسة. فهيَّ إذ لم تُخذل في تحقيق غايتها..[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]..فهبات المسيح تصعد بالبشرية إلى قمة الرجاء الذي طالما انتظروه، وإلى أبهج الأفراح. فها المرأة التي كانت ملطخة بأدناس عديدة ومستحقة لكل ملامة بسبب أفعالها الشائنة تتبررّ، حتى يكون لنا نحن أيضاً *ثقة أكيدة* بأن المسيح سيرأف بنا عندما يرانا مُقبلين إليه، جاهدين أن نفلت من أشراك الإثم..[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]... لا تضطرب إذا ما تفكرت في جسامة خطاياك السابقة، بلّ أعلم تماماً، أن النعمة ما زالت تفوقها عِظماً، فهيَّ الكفيلة بأن تُبرر الأثيم وتغفر ذنوب الفاجر.[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فالإيمان بالمسيح هوَّ [FONT=&quot]ضامن لنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بكل هذه البركات العظيمة: لأنه الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة: ويدعونا للانطلاق إلى المنازل العلوية: ويرقى بنا لميراث القديسين: ويجعلنا أعضاء في ملكوت المسيح: الذي به وله مع الله الآب ومع الروح القدس المجد والسلطان إلى الأبد الآبدين آمين. ][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونجد أنه عندما أراد يوحنا الإنجيلي التعريف بالله لم يلجأ إلى تعبير فلسفي نظري أو فكري، بل قال: [ [FONT=&quot]إن الله محبة. فمن يثبت في المحبة ثبت في الله وثبت الله فيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ] (1يوحنا 4: 16). وفي تعريفه بالمحبة يقول: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][ على هذا تقوم المحبة: لا أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل هوَّ نفسه أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]] (1يوحنا 4: 10)، لقد عرفنا القديس يوحنا الرسول بالله من خلال علاقة الله بالبشر. وتلك العلاقة هيَّ علاقة محبة.[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس كليمنضُس الروماني في رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس (101م) : [ [FONT=&quot]في المحبة استحوذ علينا السيد الرب. ومن أجل المحبة التي لهُ من نحونا، بذل ربنا يسوع المسيح، بمشيئة الله، دمه من أجلنا، وجسده من أجل أجسادنا، وحياته من أجل حياتنا![/FONT][FONT=&quot] ][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ويجد هذا التعريف بالله "المحبة"، صدى في قول جبران خليل جبران: ( أما أنت إذا أحببت الله فلا تقل: الله في قلبي، بل قُل: أنا في قلب الله )[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وهذا هوَّ موقف المؤمن الحقيقي إزاء الحياة والكون وكل ما يُمكن أن يحدث لهُ في اليُسر والضيق، في الفرح والحزن، في السعادة والشقاء، في الحياة والموت، يؤمن إنه ليس وحيداً في هذا الكون ولا غريباً في هذه الحياة. فالله قد أحبه واختاره وقَبلهُ. أنه في قلب الله إلى الأبد، والضامن لنا تجسد الكلمة، فالله الكلمة أتخذ جسدنا مسكناً لهُ، ولا يُمكن أن يتخلى عنه أبداً..[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وتلك هيَّ البشرى الصالحة التي بشرنا بها ربنا يسوع المسيح في كلامه عن الله الآب، وفي حياته كلها وموته وقيامته: [ [FONT=&quot]الله نفسه يحبكم..الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.. أنظروا أي محبة أعطانا الله حتى نُدعى أولاد الله..،،،،،،،،، ]

[/FONT][/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]ب - عدو الإيمان الأول هوَّ: الخوف*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]الخوف دليل على التمسك بالنفس والعطف والإشفاق على الذات (وهذا عكس المعنى = الثقة)، وهذا الخوف مظهر من مظاهر حُب الذات، لذلك فهوَّ يقف ضدّ الإيمان ويضعفه ويحرم الإنسان من ثمراته الحلوة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لأن الإيمان في ذاته هوَّ خروج عن الذات وإنكار للنفس بدافع محبتنا لله والناس، [FONT=&quot]والمؤمن الحقيقي هوَّ الذي سلَّم نفسه وجسده لله (بثقة)، وهوَّ لا يخشى شيئاً قط، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مُلقياً كل ثقته على مواعيد الله الصادقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ] (يوحنا 11: 25). هكذا قدم إبراهيم ابنه: [ إذ حسب أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات ] (عبرانيين 11: 19)؛ كذلك تقدم الفتية الثلاثة إلى أتون النار غير خائفين، واثقين أن الله يحفظهم من لهيبها: [ يا نبوخذ نصَّر لا يلزمنا أن نُجيبك عن هذا الأمر، هوذا يوجد إلهنا الذي نعبده يستطيع أن يُنجينا من أتون النار المتقدة، وأن يُنقذنا من يدك أيها الملك. ] (دانيال 3: 16و17)

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ودانيال أيضاً لما ألقوه في جُب الأسود وثق بإلهه: [FONT=&quot][ فأُصعد دانيال من الجُب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولم يوجد به ضرر لأنه آمن بإلهه. ] (دانيال 6: 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولكي نُدرك خطورة الخوف وضرره على حياتنا الروحية، يجب أن نتأمل هذه الآية: [ أما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هوَّ الموت الثاني. ] (رؤية 21: 8)

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ربما نتعجب أن الخائفين وُضعوا في رأس هذه القائمة المشؤمة، ولكن سبب ذلك: أن [FONT=&quot]الخوف هوَّ الذي يُسقطنا في جميع هذه الخطايا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويجعلنا تحت العبودية لذلك أتى المسيح الرب ليُخلصنا منه [ ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين 2: 15)

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]__________يتبـــــع__________[/FONT]
في الجزء القادم سنتكلم عن: الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة





فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## jajageorge (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا على تعبك وعمق كلماتك وما احوجنا فى هذا الايام على التمسك بالايمان وعدم الخوف انعبر هذه الايام الصعبة القادمةراجين من الله ان يهدينا الى ملكوته


----------



## aymonded (3 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> شكرا على تعبك وعمق كلماتك وما احوجنا فى هذا الايام على التمسك بالايمان وعدم الخوف انعبر هذه الايام الصعبة القادمةراجين من الله ان يهدينا الى ملكوته



صدقت في كلماتك الحلوة ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك آمين فآمين
​


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
11 - ​


----------



## soul & life (30 مايو 2012)

*جميل احنا فعلا محتاجين كلنا نطرد من قلوبنا الخوف ولازم كلنا نكون واثقين فى الهنا ووعوده لينا موضوعك اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوضك ويباركك .*
*اعتقد اللى جاى هيكون اروع + الثقه والصلاه المتواضعه +بانتظار كلماتك الرائعه .*


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *جميل احنا فعلا محتاجين كلنا نطرد من قلوبنا الخوف ولازم كلنا نكون واثقين فى الهنا ووعوده لينا موضوعك اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوضك ويباركك .*
> *اعتقد اللى جاى هيكون اروع + الثقه والصلاه المتواضعه +بانتظار كلماتك الرائعه .*



المسيح إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك بكل غناه ويعطينا قوة الإيمان الحي في سرّ التقوى بملء المحبة آمين
وبالنسبة للجزء الخامس سيتم وضعه قريباً فقط صلي من أجلي، النعمة معك​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الايمان والخوف لا يجتمعان 
والهنا صادق فى وعوده لينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> الايمان والخوف لا يجتمعان
> والهنا صادق فى وعوده لينا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ويبارك حياتك ويهبنا قوة الإيمان الحي، بناء النفس وفرح القلب آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام فى منتهى الروعة بأشكرك عليه 

ربنا يكون دايما معاك


----------



## AdmanTios (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالص الشكر أستاذي الغالي للدعوة
بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل و روعة
التأمُل بأعمال شخص رب المجد من أحبنا

توقفت كثيراً بعنوان و مُقدمة الموضوع
" الإيمان بالله هوَّ ثقة شديدة بمحبته "

و بالحق نعم ثقتُنا الأبدية الراسخة أبداً
بمحبه شخص رب المجد لنا هي أعظم
إيمان .... أيضاً هو أقوي سلاح يُعزي النفس
ضد المُحاربات و الضيقات لإستعلان مجد الله .

شكراً مُجدداً أستاذي الحبيب 
رب المجد يُبارك و يُثمر بخدمتك أضعاف
و يستخدمك لمجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2012)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارككم يا إخوتي
ويهبكم نعمة قوة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]لخوف  دليل على التمسك بالنفس والعطف والإشفاق على الذات (وهذا عكس المعنى =  الثقة)، وهذا الخوف مظهر من مظاهر حُب الذات، لذلك فهوَّ يقف ضدّ الإيمان  ويضعفه ويحرم الإنسان من ثمراته الحلوة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لأن الإيمان في ذاته هوَّ خروج عن الذات وإنكار للنفس بدافع محبتنا لله والناس، [FONT=&quot]والمؤمن الحقيقي هوَّ الذي سلَّم نفسه وجسده لله (بثقة)، وهوَّ لا يخشى شيئاً قط، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مُلقياً كل ثقته على مواعيد الله الصادقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من  آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ] (يوحنا 11: 25). هكذا قدم إبراهيم ابنه: [ إذ حسب  أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات ] (عبرانيين 11: 19)؛ كذلك تقدم  الفتية الثلاثة إلى أتون النار غير خائفين، واثقين أن الله يحفظهم من  لهيبها: [ يا نبوخذ نصَّر لا يلزمنا أن نُجيبك عن هذا الأمر، هوذا يوجد  إلهنا الذي نعبده يستطيع أن يُنجينا من أتون النار المتقدة، وأن يُنقذنا من  يدك أيها الملك. ] (دانيال 3: 16و17)


[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]راائع استاذي
ميرسي كتييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
[/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ويُبارك حياتك يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح يسوع؛ النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين فآمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (4 ديسمبر 2012)

قمة المحبة الفداء

فإذا كنت مؤمناً بمن قدم نفسه فداء لي، فكيف لا أثق بمحبته.

اشكرك اخي ايمن على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ويُبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب والعزيز عندي جداً
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## amgd beshara (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذي الحبيب 
استفدت جدا جدا من الموضوع ده 
الرب يباركك و يزيدك من كل نعمة


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ويفرح قلبك مع جميع كل من يحب الرب في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------

